# Wir sind Vennbiker



## muschi (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo, für alle die uns noch nicht kennen, und Bock haben nach dem Sport mal ein bisschen Entspannung beim lesen und gucken unserer Rennberichte und Fotostrecken zu haben, den möchte ich doch unseren Internetauftritt unter www.vennbike.de ans Herz legen.

*Wir sind die Vennbiker und wir sind bekloppt.*


Wir sind die, die nichts können, aber alles machen.

Die, bei denen Murphy ständiger Begleiter ist.

Wir sind die, die alles wollen , aber nichts bekommen,

ausser der schmunzelnden Anerkennung nach dem Sturz.

Wir sind die, die auf sich selber neidisch sind, 

weil wir nicht wissen ob das vollbrachte ein zweites Mal klappt.

Aber vor allem sind wir die, die im mountainbiken das meditative sehen,

Die, die sich freiwillig Schmerz antun um zu entspannen.

Es geht ums wesentliche, um die Essenz.

Das Kaffeekränzchen, das sind die anderen.

Wir geben dem Begriff Vollkontaktsport eine neue Bedeutung.

Wir sind die, die versuchen eine ganze Industrie am Leben zu erhalten,

indem wir möglichst viel Material an seine Belastungsgrenze führen.


Und ja, man braucht mehr wie zwei Räder.

Wir sind bekloppt und wir haben uns gefunden.



 

 

 

Und uns gibt es auch bei Facebook unter  https://www.facebook.com/vennbike?ref_type=bookmark


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2014)

Wird nicht lange dauern und man wird sich Fragen:

...wer waren die Wehebacher ... wer waren die Omerbacher .... was war TT ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (25. Juni 2014)

Da gibt es wieder was zu gucken.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/06/wein-weib-und-gesang-der-80km-marathon.html#more


----------



## muschi (11. Juli 2014)

Sehen Gabelsimmeringe so aus, muss was getan werden........
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/07/workshop-federgabelwartung-fox.html


----------



## muschi (16. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder eine geile Runde im Hürtgenwald, diesmal Bunkersuche für Fortgefahrene.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/07/betonsanierer-im-hurtgenwald.html


----------



## muschi (28. Juli 2014)

Ein Vennbiker mit PST Racing aus Troisdorf bei Rad am Ring.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/07/ein-ring-sie-zu-knechten-rar-2014.html


----------



## muschi (6. August 2014)

noch bekloppter geht nicht 24h, 425km, perfektes Rennen.....

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/08/tatort-folge-24h-duisburg-sag-es-noch.html#gpluscomments


----------



## Trekki (7. August 2014)

schöner Bericht von Duisburg!


----------



## muschi (21. August 2014)

Wir sind dann mal weg......
Piemont

http://vennbike.blogspot.de/2014/08/midlife-crisis-kein-problem.html?m=1


----------



## muschi (22. August 2014)

Teil 2 der Piemonttrilogie 

http://vennbike.blogspot.de/2014/08/you-get-what-you-want-leave-it-or-take.html?m=1


----------



## muschi (25. August 2014)

Teil 3 der Piemonttrilogie

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/08/der-berg-ruft-in-den-cottischen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (1. September 2014)

Der Rest zum Abschluss 
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/08/die-cottischen-alpen-ein-nachwort.html#more


----------



## rallleb (1. September 2014)

hat mir echt Spass gemacht zu lesen.....


----------



## muschi (16. September 2014)

Mein Singlespeed kann jetzt auch in Rennen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/09/fruher-war-alles-besser-oder-der-tanz.html#more


----------



## muschi (23. September 2014)

4h im Hürtgenwald, wer das verpasst hat sollte es 2015 nicht tun.
Saugeiles Rennen technisch und konditionell anspruchsvoll, hier der Bericht.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/09/ali-muschi-baba-till-und-die-40.html#more


----------



## muschi (1. Oktober 2014)

Da gibt es mal ein Rennen in der Nähe und dann ein akuter Ausbruch von Schilderwahn, und alles ist hin.

Die Glessener Höhe und ihre Folgen.........

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/lost-in-glessen-auf-der-suche-nach.html#more


----------



## H-P (1. Oktober 2014)

War das nicht irgendwie klar, bei dem unprofessionellen Auftritt.

Ich befürchte auch, das der Schuss nach hinten los geht. Wenn Bevölkerung und Förster noch nicht mal bescheid wissen und plötzlich ein paar verirrte mit Vollgas durchs Gemüse pflügen.

Die Leute die da öfter biken werden sich bedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (1. Oktober 2014)

Das sehe ich auch so, insbesondere wenn man das Verhalten des Veranstalters hier im IBC erlebt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bergheimer-bergmarathon-bm500.718440/page-3


----------



## nureinnick (1. Oktober 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, eine blöde Frage zu stellen: Gibt es noch andere XC / AM / sonstige MTB Rennen hier in der Umgebung? Und muss man in einem Rennverein sein, um da teilnehmen zu können oder geht das auch als stinknormaler Hobbyradler? Bin a bissl heiß auf ein Rennen


----------



## muschi (1. Oktober 2014)

Das einzige was du must, ist eine Kurbel können und das Startgeld zu bezahlen.
Ich diesem Fall empfehle ich die die Rennen 

http://www.mtb-am-rursee.de

http://www.bsv-profil.de/mtb/index.php


----------



## nureinnick (1. Oktober 2014)

schade das ich die verpasst hab... Naja, muss ich mich noch ein Jährchen gedulden.


----------



## muschi (7. Oktober 2014)

Zweiter Teil unserer Bunker und Westwalltrilogie.
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/die-betonsanierer-20-dynamit-ist-keine.html#more


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2014)

Der Hein Blöd hat ganz schön viel betonk im Wald verbuddeln lassen damals 
Aber das Ding bei Simmerath is recht spassig oder ?


----------



## muschi (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja immer spaßig, besonders für den Puls.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich krisch da immer Tunnelblick "blos nich runterfallen, blos nich runterfallen,blos nich runterfallen,blos nich runterfallen,blos nich runterfallen,"

Wenn ich mal ganz dolle fit bin komm ich euch mal ausbremsen 
Setz ich mal für zwo fünfzehn auffe To-Do-Liste :


----------



## muschi (19. Oktober 2014)

Nach der Saison ist vor der Saison, ich muss meine Elektronikintolleranz überwinden.
Darum gibt es jetzt was aufs Laktat.
Saison 2015 kann kommen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/ein-traktat-zu-meinem-laktat.html


----------



## muschi (21. Oktober 2014)

Unser Till und seine Holde sind unterwegs auf den Schönwettertrails der Pyrenäen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/tour-de-france-2014.html#more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (29. Oktober 2014)

Der Wolle hat sich die Arbeit gemacht unsere Heldentaten in den Alpen in einem kleinen Film zusammen zu fassen.
Das ist dabei herausgekommen, viel Spaß.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl


----------



## muschi (4. November 2014)

18Grad, es rinnt der Schweiß, Saisonabschluß der Vennbiker.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/13-kleine-vennbikerlein-auf.html#more


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Der Wolle hat sich die Arbeit gemacht unsere Heldentaten in den Alpen in einem kleinen Film zusammen zu fassen.
> Das ist dabei herausgekommen, viel Spaß.
> 
> http://vennbike.blogspot.nl


Hat der Wolle geil gemacht, der Neid quillt in Strömen....! Und wenn ich datt mit der Pic-im-Pic-Technik mal draufbekomme
werd' ich euch mit Stiefmütterchenwachstum im Frühjahr quälen - ein Hoch auf den Wolle! Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## nureinnick (4. November 2014)

Net schlecht... Schon brüllt in mir die Stimme: "Fahr in die Alpen oder ich mache das nervige nananananana und zwar nonstop!" nananananananananananana...

(Hilfe )


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2014)

Nu, auf Anfrage kriegste datt unbezahlbare Material sicher auf auf Youtube - aber bei der Qualität deines
Hilfeschreis: Rettungssanitäter im Freundeskreis? Die nehmen dich freundschaftlich gesonnen
aussem Verkehr und dannach iss alles "LUCKY"!


----------



## muschi (10. November 2014)

Da hat der SV Einruhr wieder zum Els trinken geladen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/klassentreffen-am-see.html


----------



## muschi (17. November 2014)

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/matsch-macht-mobil-bei-arbeit-sport-und.html


----------



## muschi (18. November 2014)

Unser Denis hat es sich während seiner Verletzungspause nicht nehmen lassen die Fortschritte im Bikepark Vossenack im Bild festzuhalten.
Jungs das wird voll fett.
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2013/11/bikepark-in-hurtgenwald.html


----------



## Pete04 (18. November 2014)

Jep - nachdem ich letzte Woche gesehen hab' was 'ne Hand voll belgischen Shapern, 1 Traildog (Jerome?) und 3 Bagger im Vollbetrieb
an Kall'schen Hängen leisten war der Oberkiefer erst mal Viertelstündchen offen - da braucht ja keiner mehr nach Whistler
wenn's mit dem Shuttle noch gebacken werden kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2014)

Nix shuttle, nit immer nur fahren lassen auch mal selber fahrn


----------



## muschi (19. November 2014)

Liebchen ohne Shuttle fährst du da nur 2mal freiwillig runter.


----------



## muschi (30. November 2014)

Advent Advent das erste Lichtlein brennt.
An den folgenden Adventssonntagen wird es für euch jeweils eine neue Geschichte im Blog geben.
Heute beginnen wir mit der Aufbaugeschichte zu meinem Titanenduro-Hardtail.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/11/titanomanisches-von-2soulscycles-ein.html


----------



## Pete04 (30. November 2014)

Nach 21 Uhr iss Erotik ja eher in meine Jahrgänge reduziert...darf mers trotzdem vor dem 2. Avent fragen wer da sein Wappen
im Oberrohr fixieren durfte? Die Zukunft hört der Handarbeit - sonst fallen mers zukünftig nur noch mit C&A-Einheitsbrei
vonne Eifelhänge....Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## muschi (30. November 2014)

Das ist geheim, außer du verstehst den Morsecode


----------



## Pete04 (30. November 2014)

Vollkommen ok, ich packe mein 007-Besteck aussem Wandschrank - zukünftige Erahnungen nur per PN - mer wollen de Massen ja nitt
massentauglich machen.... Jagwire iss schon mal Puls der Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (7. Dezember 2014)

Advent, Advent,das zweite Lichtlein brennt.
Es gibt Menschen die haben das Glück ihr Hobby zum Beruf zu machen.
Wie unser Phil der ist jetzt mit Pornoschweißnaht Nicole zusammen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/lubbrechtsen-der-ort-dem-die-wohl.html


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2014)

Gerüttet Reschpekt für die "Bikes der Woche" - mannischfaltisch Handcrafted!³ - Wird mers den Präsentator (oder Prädator)
im pinken Präsentationsoutfit nach Ostern so in Vossenack sehen? Ett wird die Bikewelt neu definieren!!!
Mir schwebt da schon in einschlägigen Fanscines vor "Go Big - Wear Low"....Blendend präsentiert jedenfalls, wer da meckat hat Plautze!
 Immer feste voran, der Pete...


----------



## muschi (8. Dezember 2014)

Klar, met de Pinup ungerbotz över de lines van et Bikepärksche


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2014)

Du wärst ein *HELD*! Never change a running system...


----------



## muschi (10. Dezember 2014)

hopsen inclusive

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/uber-gaps-tabels-drops-und-andere.html#more


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Dezember 2014)

Ach ihr seid die Schuldigen, weshalb auf fb die Meldung über das Fahrverbot der Strecken kam. 
Erwischt!


----------



## muschi (10. Dezember 2014)

@jmr-biking, Hallo Jürgen, nein wir sind nicht gewesen, wir sind die Strecke zu Fuß abgegangen, aber fühlen uns geschmeichelt.
Da wir engen Kontakt zu Nordeifel-Gravity und BSV Profil haben stehen wir in jeder Hinsicht hinter jeder Vorgabe zum Bikepark.
Wir sind doch nicht so bekloppt dieses Unternehmen zu torpedieren.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Dezember 2014)

Word! Gut so! Freue mich schon, wenn alles fertig ist. Da werd ich mit Sicherheit mal hin fahren. Absolut cooles Projekt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ach ihr seid die Schuldigen, weshalb auf fb die Meldung über das Fahrverbot der Strecken kam.
> Erwischt!



Mein Daddy pflegte immer zu sagen: jeden Morgen steht ein neuer Idiot auf !  
Das die Purschen nich warten können pis der fertik ist   sicherlich junges Kemüse !


----------



## muschi (21. Dezember 2014)

Es weihnachtet, und das als kleines Geschenk, ein Guckloch in 30 Jahre Radfahren.
Frohe Weihnachten, Prost.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/mein-groes-warum-des-radsports.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Da hat ja definitivo ein weiterer Grand Seigneur der Feder den Ventilnippel der Snakeskinnpelle durchstoßen....
Ein JESCHENK, Mario - ich sach bei der BIKE schomal Bescheid datt H. Lesewitz den Ruhestand einläuten kann...
Bike iss halt auch drumherum, du hast ja eigentlich schon deine eigene Vita innet Netz gehauen -
gibt's beim Bikepark watt watt wir noch nicht wissen? Todesklausel? Testament vor Erstbefahrung auffrischen?
Mit 'nem satten Grinsen inne Visage - und auffrischend - der Pete.
Was immer dich juckt, hau' ett raus - Netz ist zu voll von Berichten "...wir fuhren dann von irgendwo und endeten au'm Rastplatzklo..."
Keine Seele, keine Verve, keine Bereicherung... ride on, Bereichernder!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2014)

Schleimer  aber wie man sieht, ist die Musch von euch vollbesprenkelt und versenkelt...


----------



## muschi (21. Dezember 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Da hat ja definitivo ein weiterer Grand Seigneur der Feder den Ventilnippel der Snakeskinnpelle durchstoßen....
> Ein JESCHENK, Mario - ich sach bei der BIKE schomal Bescheid datt H. Lesewitz den Ruhestand einläuten kann...
> Bike iss halt auch drumherum, du hast ja eigentlich schon deine eigene Vita innet Netz gehauen -
> gibt's beim Bikepark watt watt wir noch nicht wissen? Todesklausel? Testament vor Erstbefahrung auffrischen?
> ...



Du tust mir einen Gefallen das an die Bike zu schicken.


----------



## muschi (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin arg berührt, danke schön.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Du tust mir einen Gefallen das an die Bike zu schicken.


Ich habe die Befürchtung, die Redaktion hält das für einen Verlese-Witz 

Drum bleibst wenigstens hier der Erste unter den Besten  hoffentlich liest datt Jeschleime dePete nicht...


----------



## muschi (21. Dezember 2014)

Der Henri schon, dem schicke ich das gleich.


Muschis Welt in www.vennbike.de


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Die Bande schickt ihren Server scheinbar Freitags inne Hüttensause - die haben mich Montags mit vollem Akku noch nich' auffem Schirm!
Als "done!" betrachten....


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Der Henri schon, dem schicke ich das gleich.


Bitte mit der Bitte um ein Selfie, während des Lesens.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die Bande schickt ihren Server scheinbar Freitags inne Hüttensause - die haben mich Montags mit vollem Akku noch nich' auffem Schirm!
> Als "done!" betrachten....


Datt jibt nen Flashmob ohne Venn und Aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Iss doch enn "Fremdie" - iss doch immer die Shit-Kamera inne Persönlichkeitssphäre... Versuch wird jemacht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt...Versuch macht kluch...vielleicht hören se mit "Fremdie" als Nebenwirkung auch mit ihrer Abendlandsonnenwendehetzerei auf


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Ich bin arg berührt, danke schön.


Darum ging's ja - Qualität schüttet datt Eifeler Sand- bis Schiefergestein rar aus! Befröhlichte Weihnacht! 
Wer keine Krippen sucht kann Trail lustern....


----------



## muschi (21. Dezember 2014)

Jungs kommt mal nach Hause auf meine Facebookseite, zum kuscheln.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Jungs kommt mal nach Hause auf meine Facebookseite, zum kuscheln.


Da hast du jetzt aber meine _schwache Seite_ entdeckt...


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich irre noch durche Nacht nach Kajalstift - im Alien-Tool definitv nitt Bestandteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2014)

So langsam wirds mir Licht, wer die ZEIT-Rätsel um die Ecke denkt  deshalb jetzt mal an den MEISTER die gesuchte Antwort auf die Frage/Umschreibung:
_Tenno, erste in den Hitcharts der Primzahlen. _Tipp: 10 Buchstaben.


----------



## muschi (24. Dezember 2014)

Vennbike sagt Frohe Weihnachten

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/die-wutz-sagt-bitte-schon-wir-sagen_24.html


----------



## muschi (27. Dezember 2014)

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu, Zeit für Vennbike sich mal toll zu fühlen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/retrospektive-2014-anterospektive-2015.html


----------



## muschi (30. Dezember 2014)

Vorsicht freilaufende Schneeleoparden!!!

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/schneeleoparden-spielen-gerne-im-schnee.html#more


----------



## muschi (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr, dann machen wir doch mal so weiter wie in 2014 nur noch besser, noch toller, hoch aufregender,
Und da habe ich doch direkt was zu bieten: 

Jana und Max und ihre Sieggeschichte vom Bridge Cape Pioneer Trek in meinem geliebten Südafrica, gogogogogogo.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/max-und-jana-in-rennfahrergeschichten.html


----------



## muschi (4. Januar 2015)

Ich bin Verbalvulgärriker.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/callboy.html


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2015)

Will sofort geBlitzDingst werden! Ett traf' mich unvorbereitet!


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Januar 2015)

@malario 
Hier schon mal die Vorstellung eures nächsten Gastfahrers? Ist ja gerade sehr FÄT aktiv.


----------



## muschi (5. Januar 2015)

Ja der Madone ist geil drauf.

Hier guckt mal, da gibt es Ärger wegen unserer Tour von Samstag.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knackige-trails-um-dueren-kreuzau-und-der-eifel.381380/page-20


----------



## muschi (10. Januar 2015)

Mal was zum nachdenken zu Bikeparks, Politiker und den Umgang miteinander.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/ein-bikepark-macht-noch-keinen-sommer.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich wollte mich mal recht herzlich bei euch bedanken.
Die Arbeit im Vennbike-Blog wurde in den letzten 2 Monaten durch den großen Erfolg immer mehr und nun habe ich das große Los gezogen.
Ich wurde in das Redaktionsteam von mtb-news.de berufen. Das heißt Spaß haben!!!
Ab Mittwoch nächster Woche startet meine eigene Kolumne "Muschi am Mittwoch" hier auf mtb-news, die 14täglich erscheinen wird. 
Ich eskaliere schon seit Tagen, so sehr freue ich mich, das ich so eine Chance geboten bekommen habe.
Und das bedeutet Arbeit, soviel das ich andere Sachen vernachlässigen muß. In ersten Linie heißt es jetzt meine neue Kolumne zu tragen.
Natürlich werde ich auf Vennbike weitermachen, und zeitversetzt auch dort veröffentlichen, aber es wird hier von meiner Person aus ruhiger werden. Aber die anderen Vennbiker werden die Lücke schließen.
Es mag sein das ich mit meinen Publikationen und Verlinkungen nicht immer jeden mitgenommen habe, aber so ist das nun mal wenn man immer von einer Polkappe zur nächsten reist. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich mal im neuen Format besuchen kommt. Ich bin natürlich weiter hier, aber eben weniger.
Malario wird am Dienstag sterben, mein Accountname wird auf Muschi geändert, das wurde Zeit.
Ich werde mein Profilbild erst mal behalten, damit man zur Hälfte noch weiß das ich es bin, obwohl wer soll hier sonst Muschi heißen. dieses 
So das wars, außer noch mal Danke zu sagen, denn ohne euch wäre es ja nie zu Vennbike gekommen, auch ihr seit meine Inspiration.

Prost euer Mario


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2015)

Viel Erfolg mit deiner neuen Kolumne. Werde versuchen auch diese regelmäßig zu verfolgen,
Ich mag Deine bzw. Eure  "Vennbike-Berichterstattung", ist halt authentsich, wie ussem läve 

Ich hoffe nur das du nicht auch dieser komischen bergab Seuche verfallen wirst. Wenn man sich die Berichte generell mal so anschaut müsste das hier eigentlich Downhill-News oder Enduro-News heissen, is ja nur noch shred-baller-whip Gedrisse hier.
Hoffe mal das sich das mit deiner Kolumne wieder ein wenig ändert und die XC/Touren-Fraktion auch wieder etwas mehr ins Licht rückt damit es wieder etwas vielfältiger wird


----------



## muschi (16. Januar 2015)

Es gab Gründe mich haben zu wollen, und andere Zielgruppen zu erreichen gehörte dazu, das hast du richtig erkannt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2015)

...geht doch  
Ich hoffe du hast dich nicht unter Wert verkauft


----------



## muschi (16. Januar 2015)

Nein Hubert, habe ich nicht. Ich habe mir eine geile Zeit garantieren lassen.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2015)

Allet Jute dafür, Mario! Nimm jede Minute mit - als Journaille hasse ja heute immer die Häscher im Nacken...(kuckst Du auch: Hechelwestern)




...Daumen druff, der Pete ... Endlich ein QuerDenker inne Redaktion....


----------



## muschi (16. Januar 2015)

Pete ich erwarte dich in der Kommentarleiste meiner Kolumne, aber tute switte, meneer. Und zieh dir eine Pinke Unterhose überm Kopf.


----------



## Trekki (16. Januar 2015)

GW zur Beförderung. Gibts jetzt ein Dienstwagen?


----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2015)

Irrz strezzen ngor angor pizze söcken - (Umschalt: Unterhose ausse Visage) - ich strick noch anne pinkfarbenen Socken...
Da verlass dich mal druff - mer hypen ja hier einen ungeschliffenen Rohdiamanten... Stay tuned, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

malario schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, ich wollte mich mal recht herzlich bei euch bedanken.
> Die Arbeit im Vennbike-Blog wurde in den letzten 2 Monaten durch den großen Erfolg immer mehr und nun habe ich das große Los gezogen.
> Ich wurde in das Redaktionsteam von mtb-news.de berufen. Das heißt Spaß haben!!!
> Ab Mittwoch nächster Woche startet meine eigene Kolumne "Muschi am Mittwoch" hier auf mtb-news, die 14täglich erscheinen wird.
> ...


Behalte bitte bitte deinen Lese-Witz bei


----------



## muschi (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo Du Nase, ich habe mich heute nur für dich und @Pete04 mal so richtig ins Zeug geworfen.


Muschis Welt in www.vennbike.de


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Januar 2015)

Der Pete ist jetzt beim Fratzenbuch angemeldet!?!? 

Wichtige Bitte @ Muschi
Bleib mehr Tretschwein als Redschwein


----------



## muschi (18. Januar 2015)

Ohne treten kommen keine Ideen für die Texte. 
Deswegen alles easy......


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Januar 2015)

Tweet-less easy sozusagen...


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2015)

> Besondere Herausforderung ist ein Cache in der Nacht


 Ich dachte die Medienfee redet vom "eins-zuviel-übriggebliebenen"
Schnitzel im Kühlschrank... hatte beim "naturfreundlich" gestalteten Nightride noch keinen Catcher auffe Forke - Thema muss überdacht
werden... Wer lässt DIE denn nachts raus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (20. Januar 2015)

Pete du machst mich durcheinander, ich bin wirr.

Hier die Jungs, alle Trailliebhaber 
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/trail-und-kuchen-tour-sonntag-180115.html


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2015)

Scusa... iss dem Selbstbeweihräucherungsbericht der ministerialen Fee entnommen aussem Vennbikerblog. Die hat ja echt Ahnung wer
nachts im Wald rumirrt...wenn da alles rummläuft watt Politik moniert hab' ich ab sofort aber auch Angst! Wer will schon unbeleuchtete
Harvester von vorne droppen im Dunkeln?! (Auch hier: nur für kurze Zeit!)  Stay tuned und am' Stück, der Pete.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Januar 2015)

Auf dem Weg...Metarmorphose in die Muschinisierung...


----------



## muschi (20. Januar 2015)

Ja jetzt hab ist es auch verstanden.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg...Metarmorphose in die Muschinisierung...


Mir se begrüssen die Grüne Laterne im Forum!


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Januar 2015)

Grüne Laterne, vielleicht...oder doch der menschliche Rad-Farn!?


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2015)

Dem Herrn seis jelobt, ich nehme Farn, artenfremdete Orchidee und Spuren von Hund -
Hauptsache, mer komms zusammen...


----------



## Silberrücken (21. Januar 2015)

Servus, wo ist bitte # 73 aufgenommen? Danke.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Januar 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Servus, wo ist bitte # 73 aufgenommen? Danke.



Nahe eines verbotenen Dorfes mit N in der Eifel.


----------



## Delgado (21. Januar 2015)

Juchhu!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (21. Januar 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nahe eines verbotenen Dorfes mit N in der Eifel.


Das gilt nicht- ich will doch im Mai dahin!


----------



## Silberrücken (22. Januar 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Ich bin Verbalvulgärriker.
> 
> http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/callboy.html
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347704



Muschi, sach ed ens, wo is dat?	 xxxich hab es, erledigt, danke!xxx


----------



## muschi (27. Januar 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/schnee-am-samstag-ich-dreh-fast-durch.html?m=1


----------



## naepster (1. Februar 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/ich-bin-auf-droge-was-fur-ein-geiles.html#more​


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2015)

Supergeil - hier haben offenbar mal wieder paar kernige Typen Spass am Spass haben statt die Prosa dett Forenpabstes zu bespassen -
Glück dafür! Ride on, der Pete.


----------



## muschi (8. Februar 2015)

Rennfahrergeschichten Teil 2

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/rene-und-farina-in-rennfahrergeschichte.html


----------



## muschi (9. Februar 2015)

Eisbärentango mit Sahne, ein perfekter Tag.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/eisbarentango-mit-sahne.html


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2015)

Man spürt die Freude der Compangeros förmlich gegen satt aufgestellten Schnee anzutreten - geile grüne Buxe übrigens!
Die Friends ahnen aber scheinbar noch nix vom Häscher (mit Fernglasschatten auffem Pic zu erkennen - warne Sie, wer kann!)
Da sinn se doch, die Hunger-Games! - mit Hunger, dabei zu sein.... Stay tuned, eat snow, der Pete

Watt für'n der-die-das hat denn da die Premium-Line gespurt - Dumbos inne Eifel gemeldet?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2015)

Fehlt noch ein schönes Bild Schneefango nach Tango....oder die Om-Burger beschneeballen die Tomburger.
Passendes Teamshirt für demnächst frühlingsgefühlte Temps:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2015)

Jetz' noch ein *Dirndl*, Rene - und wir sprechen uns in Karlsruhe watt der Bürga darf! Hör' ma auf inne Frauenklamotten
rumzuwühlen und zeig Bikepiks - oder Häkelfortschritte! Socken geh'n imma, der Pete.


----------



## muschi (9. Februar 2015)

Ich habe keine Titten, nimm lieber das......


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2015)

WAHNsinn, Mario...ich üb schon mal für die Laudatio auf dich...sorry für den etwas zu dunklen Stich im Hintergrund. Für mich trotzdem XL


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2015)

Eine *Macht*! Profi mit am Werk? Kontaktdaten? Nur haushaltsübliche Mengen? Weiter so mit Safaricharakter durch die Mtb-Welt!
Lass den Trikotschneider schneidern über Mindestlohn, der Pete Und ja - wirklich rattenscharf - von wegen (hier greift Zensur...,
hupps, gerade nochma geschafft......)


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2015)

Rene, "the-very-private-Cheese-Thread" kucken - Meinung benötischt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Rene, "the-very-private-Cheese-Thread" kucken - Meinung benötischt!


You know what the chinese cats sayin' when lookin' into A camera...right...muschiiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2015)

Isch krieg noch raus unter welchen verbotenen Suchworten du suchst...


----------



## muschi (19. Februar 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/zwiegesprach-mit-einer-maus.html


----------



## muschi (23. Februar 2015)

Gangschaltungen werden überbewertet

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/ein-frosch-zum-kussen-genesis-fortitude.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Februar 2015)

Schön, dass du jetzt wieder Zeit für die wirklich wichtigen Dinge hast, Mario!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2015)

Welcher Vollhonk hat dir eigentlich den Speichensalat fabriziert ?


----------



## on any sunday (24. Februar 2015)

Ein Zaunbauer? Und das nächste Mittwochsthema ist "Die Bürgersteig Werkstatt" Umsonst und draußen.


----------



## naepster (25. Februar 2015)

Springschein vs Tretschwein
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/achtung-springschweine-unterwegs.html#more ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2015)

Wenn das Herr K. sieht:


----------



## naepster (28. Februar 2015)

*Schweißnähte extrapornös inclusive *
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/schweinahte-extrapornos-inclusive.html
 ​


----------



## Trekki (1. März 2015)

wo ist die Hausmesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (1. März 2015)

Die Hausmesse ist auf dem Firmengelände in Lübbrechtsen bei Hannover


----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2015)

Uff - iss getzt gerade nich' im Rollatorenbereich! PS: ....und trotzdem kennen mers paar stolze Produktbesitzer die die Anreise mit Freuden auf sich nehmen....


----------



## Trekki (2. März 2015)

Ist mir auch etwas zu weit.


----------



## Pete04 (2. März 2015)

Fahr'n mers zusammen dahin, John? Nonstopp?  Nein, ein Scherzleckerlie - alleine vonne Fahrkartenabstempelungen des notwendigen
Nahverkehrs wäre ich schon platt...


----------



## Trekki (2. März 2015)

Wenn ich es mir so mal ansehe, ist es interssant. Die Strecke durchs Sauerland sind nur 301km. Langweilig durchs Ruhrgebiet und Westfalen gondeln - 361km.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. März 2015)

d301 Kilometer, pah! Nehm den Pete mal ordentlich ran, so lernt und sprich der gute danach wenigstens mal die Sprache der Vorfahren der Urahnen der Ureifeler und nicht so ein halbes Hochdeutsch


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2015)

Sauerland iss auch wegen Luft besser!


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2015)

Und wenn du wegen Schnappatmung inhalieren musst...fahr 29er, da kannst du länger am Ventil schnüffeln


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2015)

Ich wander ja auch nitt auf Pumps! Will ich auch kein Hochrad haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2015)

Mario!!!!!! @ pornööööös




http://www.thirty7even.de/#!product/prd1/1236539261/loose-shorts-(pink-black)


----------



## muschi (3. März 2015)

Das übelt Ende


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2015)




----------



## naepster (7. März 2015)

kleine Trainigseinheit...


----------



## naepster (7. März 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/gunter-reitz.html
 ​


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2015)

Kinners, ihr postet hier ja Sachen! Ich mußte die Kurze vorm Bett noch überzeugen datt Mork vom Ork keine Lenkernummer fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. März 2015)

DU hättest ihr aber schon sagen können, das er einen 70er Vorbau fährt.


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mario!!!!!! @ pornööööös
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Datt wird unser Leben nachhaltig verändern - ein lebensbejahendes Magenta! :}


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2015)

Ork mit Vorbau? Da bin ich biologisch noch Vollpfosten im Thema! Dachte ett wäre nur DER (im Zweifelsfall: Herr!) Ork!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2015)

naepster schrieb:


> kleine Trainigseinheit...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366929



Qualität geht vor Quantitöööt !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2015)

naepster schrieb:


> kleine Trainigseinheit...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366929 Anhang anzeigen 366928​Anhang anzeigen 366927



Is das der Tagebau Hambach ?



naepster schrieb:


> http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/gunter-reitz.html
> Anhang anzeigen 366930 ​



Alta watn Tier ! Der hat gegenüber mir aber einen entscheidenden Nachteil ... bei Windstäre 12+ muss der sich festknoten 
Da wir das ja hier so regelmässig haben ......


----------



## naepster (8. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Is das der Tagebau Hambach ?




Inden


----------



## muschi (13. März 2015)

Flugshow für Fortgefahrene


----------



## Pete04 (13. März 2015)

Tippi-Toppi - man sieht auch de Reissleine am Rucksack! Go Big or Go Home....


----------



## muschi (14. März 2015)

nochmal Till.....

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/rursee-runde-samstag-280215.html


----------



## muschi (16. März 2015)

Bitte erst aufregen, dann beten, dann teilen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/uber-wegekreuze-und-schilderwahn.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2015)

Mein südlimburgisch ist ein bischen eingerostet...das soll heißen...VERBOTEN (für)
- Hunde die nicht an der Leine geführt warden
- Fahrräder und Pferde
- abseits der angegebenen Wege
- motorisierten Verkehr
...
- alle, die das lesen können


----------



## muschi (16. März 2015)

Kein Zugang
- außerhalb von Wegen und Pfaden
- mit freilaufende Hunde
- mit Rädern und Pferden
   Außerhalb der dafür vorgesehenen Routen
- für motorisierte Fahrzeuge

Gilt für alle Seitenwege


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2015)

Und datt beim liberalen Niederländer - Nacht, Mattes! Auch nitt mit Hollandrad?
Hatt datt letzte schon griechisch interpretiert: GELD für alle ZIEHWEGE!....


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> GELD für alle ZIEHWEGE!....


 Geld güldet goldene Gulden...


----------



## 2014macHartmann (19. März 2015)

hier mal was von den Flugschweinen... oder Männer allein im Sandkasten!

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/filthy-trails-manner-allein-im.html


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2015)

Wow, der Betreiber hat eine neue Rampa erstellt! Mit dem Gegenstück rechts vonne schwatten Fraktion überrascht mich
aber Mr. Styles enn bisken... Road-Gap direkt inne Trauergondel? Mir schaudert's!
Tks für die Info!


----------



## muschi (20. März 2015)

Hier mal die aktuelle Erklärung von Nordeifel Gravity e.v. von heute zum Bikepark Hürtgenwald.

Hi Leute,

es hat natürlich Gründe warum wir so lange nichts mehr bzgl. dem
Bikepark kommuniziert haben. Zur Zeit kursieren auch sehr viele Gerüchte, die nicht alle der Wahrheit entsprechen.

Fakt ist, wir verfügen über eine rechtskräftige Baugenehmigung.
Die Flächennutzungsplanänderung läuft auf Hochtouren und wir genießen die volle Rückendeckung der Gemeinde Hürtgenwald und des Kreises Düren.

In den kommenden Wochen werden wir bzgl. der aktuellen Situation eine Pressekonferenz abhalten. Wir hoffen den Park bald eröffnen zu können.

Bitte habt bis dahin noch etwas Geduld.

rideOn!


----------



## naepster (28. März 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/von-zweien-die-auszogen-trail-surfen.html#more

 ​


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2015)

Einfach nur Klasse! Ohne datt eigene Bike sollte man nitt aufbrechen; Fullys gab's im Süden nur bei Teilnahme von geführten Touren -
und da ich auch noch nitt betreut wohne muss der Teide noch warten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (4. April 2015)

Da soll noch mal einer sagen er versteht meine Texte nicht.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/04/tim-greis-in-rennfahrergeschichten-ein.html


----------



## Redfraggle (4. April 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Einfach nur Klasse! Ohne datt eigene Bike sollte man nitt aufbrechen; Fullys gab's im Süden nur bei Teilnahme von geführten Touren -
> und da ich auch noch nitt betreut wohne muss der Teide noch warten....



3 Jungs aus unserer Gruppe hatten sich Bionicons geliehen,die allen super gefallen haben.Nen guide mußten wir nicht buchen,aber bei all den mitlerweile verbotenen Wegen,wäre es gar nicht schlecht gewesen!


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Da soll noch mal einer sagen er versteht meine Texte nicht...




deine texte versteht man schon (du heißt ja nicht pete), einzig die themen sind....nun ja....vielleicht nicht ganz massenkompatibel. 

aber mit der "salami um hausflur" kann jedoch jeder was anfangen, har har


----------



## muschi (5. April 2015)

Frohe Ostern

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/04/die-rangerbarone-des-nationalparks-eifel.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2015)

Dann ersparn wir uns jedweder weiterer Kommern-tare und blasen erfreudigt die Fan-Fanfare Sauber!


----------



## muschi (10. April 2015)

Stahlgetretenes Gesabber bricht sich seiner Bahnen Lauf.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/04/auf-der-suche-nach-dem-schonsten.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (23. April 2015)

Wer nicht am 1.April dabei war, hier nochmal mit der orginal Überschrift.
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/04/wenn-dein-rad-dir-ratschlage-gibt_22.html


----------



## muschi (2. Mai 2015)

Beim ersten Mal tut es noch weh, wie man sieht.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/benjamin-helzle-in-rennfahrergeschichte.html


----------



## muschi (7. Mai 2015)

Der Storch war da.......

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/unterwegs-mit-dem-nachwuchs-scott-scale.html


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2015)

Hab' gestern morgen noch ins "Storchennest" bei Bike Components innet Fenetre geschaut und dacht' mir:
wow- da iss Scott in Sachen Farbgebung mal enn Wurf gelungen - recht spektakulär!
Im Gegenzuch hat Santa Cruz ziemlich läpsch für ihre Carbonschüssel mein 2012er YT gekupfert - 
hat die USA keinen eigenen Pelikan-Malkasten? Kauft fröhlich neuet Zeuch, Jungens, nur so bleibt der Laden am Rollen!


----------



## muschi (17. Mai 2015)

Das Ding mit der Suche nach der Form des letzten Jahres.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/formsuche-ist-keine-formsache.html


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2015)

Feinster Bericht über datt Blutschinden vom eigenen Schweinehund - Widererkennungseffekt sofort da und klingelt anne Haustüre!
Nach 3 Tagen Bikeparkgebolze mit Steighilfe packt einen heimisch spätestens datt schlechte Gewissen - vom familieneigenen A400M
über der Ville auf Höhe bringen lassen (Steigerungsvariante: rückratloser Schweinehund....) und 30 Minuten den Agressor dämmeln lassen watt Zeuch hält war Gebot der Stunde...... Quasi Beichtzeit in Echtzeit! Des Pete's neue Kleider: 2x Fatboy den DH runtermaschiniert in Winterberg; bei gefühlten 400 wartenden Köpfen vorm Lift im Tal kurze Gleichung: hätt' ich für jeden offenen Kiefer 'nen Euro bekommen wär' ich im Sofort-Rente-Segment gelandet..... Stresstest famillischbreit vonne neuen Holzelemente vom Joe aus Nazareth...




Dürfen mers den "Schweinehund" im nächsten Netz-Stress erwarten? Stoff hat's in gewohnter Art&Weis', der Pete!


----------



## muschi (17. Mai 2015)

Du darst gespannt sein, wir haben viel erlebt. Es warten Worte zu Papier gebracht zu werden.


----------



## muschi (19. Mai 2015)

Wir wollten alle nur mal was länger fahren.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/das-sechsfache-talsperrenmonster.html


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2015)

Heilig's Blechle! Hoffentlich habt's ihr ordentlich markiert! Reife Leistung, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2015)

Kranke Tretschweine ihr seid !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (24. Mai 2015)

Ein Mann, eine Geschichte, Ingo auf der Jagd nach der besten Erbsensuppe.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/one-man-one-visiontour-23052015.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Mai 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Ein Mann, eine Geschichte, Ingo auf der Jagd nach der besten Erbsensuppe.


Um diese Jahreszeit am besten fein raffiniert-mediterran abgestimmt, mit etwas Ingwer und Zitronenzesten und natürlich auch frischem Chili. Nix grobschlächtiges.


----------



## muschi (26. Mai 2015)

Die Jungs waren beim Schinderhannes.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/schinderhannes-mtb-marathon-240515.html#more


----------



## naepster (27. Mai 2015)

Der rest war in La Reid, Ardennen Tropy, 1x kurz & 2x lang...
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/zwei-erstbezwinger-und-ein-looser-la.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Mai 2015)

Mario, ein Anschlag - ich hoffe, es schlägt ein.


----------



## muschi (2. Juni 2015)

Oha, hübsche Farbe Rene, wieviel hast du bestellt.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2015)

Iss aber nich dein BMI unterm Shirt, oder? Ich muss sonst meine Drohnen neu füttern....


----------



## muschi (2. Juni 2015)

Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, unser 4er ist Deutscher Meister.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/treffen-der-generationen-bei-den-24h-am.html#more


----------



## Manfred (3. Juni 2015)

Till, Gratulation für deine schnelle Zeit.

Gruß
Der Radonfahrer mit der kaputten Schaltung. War eine super Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (16. Juni 2015)

Wenn ein Truppenübungsplatz gekapert wird.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/bikemanover-mit-trailgeballere-auf-dem.html#more


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juni 2015)

Schade das ich nich konnte bei dem Wetter war das Top !

Eines bleibt aber für mich unklar ..... wie kann man auf solch top ausgeschilderten Strecke verloren gehen ?


----------



## muschi (16. Juni 2015)

Indem man zu langsam ist und den falschen blauen Trikots hinterherfährt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juni 2015)

Ah ... solche seid ihr also  Dann werd ich mir am 4.ten noch ein Lasso einstecken


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2015)

Messerscharfe Schlüsse der Kümmeraner in der Lage ist zu verrichten.... Selbst auf Schotter de Vorfahrer leichten Gummigeruch
erzeugten vonne schmelzenden Noppen... Landschaft war viel grün, soviel habbich beim Tunnelblick noch gecheckt!


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2015)

Ich hänge hier mal was gemeinnütziges dran.
Die Vennbiker versteigern eins ihrer neuen Trikot für einen guten Zweck.
Der Versteigerungserlös kommt krebskranken Kindern zu Gute. Vielleicht möchte der ein oder andere mal auf der Homepage oder auf Facebook vorbei schauen und mitmachen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/trikotversteigerung-fur-einen-guten.html#more
https://www.facebook.com/vennbike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (1. Juli 2015)

Heimrennen - Heimrecht, der Einfuhrmarathon war angerichtet.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/eliminatoren-kennen-keinen-schmerz.html#more


----------



## muschi (5. Juli 2015)

Rapiroregenrennmaus mit Marathon-Bums

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/07/sarah-reiners-manchmal-zerplatzen.html


----------



## muschi (14. Juli 2015)

Der letzte Teil der Betonsanierertrilogie,

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/07/die-betonsanierer-30-heldendammerung.html


----------



## NiaLux (16. Juli 2015)

Top Bericht, da muss ich auch mal hin !!


----------



## muschi (4. August 2015)

Fatbike für Beklopptgeschrittene

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/08/24h-duisburg-nachstes-jahr-mixed-solo.html#more


----------



## muschi (6. September 2015)

Vorgeschmack auf den Vulkan......

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/09/vulkanbike-eifel-marathon-2015.html


----------



## muschi (11. September 2015)

Unsere Zwillinge erkunden das Wehetal.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/09/mit-der-wutz-im-wehetal.html


----------



## muschi (8. November 2015)

Fat im Westen, Part 3

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/11/30-kleine-fatbikechaotisten.html#more


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2015)

Da warmer dabei.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2015)

Watt ? So viele Plattfüsse wegen paar Dörnchen ?
Hätte gedacht Eure dicken Pellen hätten mehr Hornhaut !

Kann/Will/oder darf man die nich  mit Milch fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (9. November 2015)

Ich erinnere mich noch eine Tour mit Dir wo die ca. 15 Mitfahrern 20 Platten bekommen haben. Alle innerhalb von 50m. Und alle < 3"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2015)

Oh ja, das war bis dato Rekord !


----------



## Pete04 (10. November 2015)

Da wurd' ja mit Schmackes dem Hubert sein Tourenstatus niedergepumpt, Respekt; höchster, an dieser Stell'!


----------



## muschi (4. Januar 2016)

Anfahren 2016

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/01/anfahren-2016-1vennbike-tour-sonntag.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2016)

Ohne mich? Pfff....das kann ja nix gewesen sein... Aber, trotzdem danke fürs Nichtbescheidgeben...


----------



## muschi (21. Januar 2016)

Fat im Schnee.........

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/01/schneegefluster-voll-fat.html


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2016)

Beim Ersten sind schon die Schlappen dünn gefroren - muss die Hölle gewesen sein! Hattu Drittfahrer wegen Auffahrens inne Mangel genommen?! Auch geritten, der Pete


----------



## muschi (1. Februar 2016)

Phil kann auch fat.............

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/01/fat-im-skiurlaub.html


----------



## muschi (10. März 2016)

Unser Ansgar versucht sich mal in Tech-Nick:

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/02/der-herr-der-ketten-ringe-prolog.html

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/03/der-herr-der-ketten-ringe-der-umbau.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (28. März 2016)

Auf Wiedersehen Winterpokal.......

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/03/winterpokal-20152016-ein-nachruf.html#more


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2016)

So'n schönet Tief lässt man auch nitt ungenutzt vorüberziehen! Feines Gemälde mit frühlingshaft flüssigen Anleihen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2016)

Ich bin besorgt !

Formiert sich das bunte Potpourri der Tretschweine immer mehr zu Höhenmeterfressern und Zeitkalkulateuren ?

Vorbei die Zeiten als man noch etwas von Monte Bellino las, von Ali Babas und Betonsanierern ?
Verschwinden sie im Tunnelblick der Strava Segmente ? Auf den Endlosschleifen der Rennstrecken dieser Welt ?

Was hab ich mir früher die ein oder andere Träne verdrückt, verzückt von Stile der Schrift und der Art und Weise eine Tour dahin zuschmettern.
So verdrücke ich heute nur noch hin und wieder eine aus Mitleid .... so viel links und rechts und den Blick nur auf dem Tacho ?

Wer vermag Sie zu retten ..... oder doch nur winterliche Eskapaden aus langeweile ?


----------



## muschi (29. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich bin besorgt !
> 
> Formiert sich das bunte Potpourri der Tretschweine immer mehr zu Höhenmeterfressern und Zeitkalkulateuren ?
> 
> ...




Na Hubert, du must nicht weinen. Wenn 3 Vennbiker und 2 Rapiros den Winterpokal zum Spaß missbrauchen, bricht nicht die Vennbikewelt davon zusammen. Die andere Truppe hatte sowieso keine Ambitionen zum Höhenmeterfrass und braucht kein Strava.
Das du den ein oder anderen Text vermisst, liegt einzig daran das die Autoren gewechselt haben. Du wird's weiterhin auf deine Kosten kommen, jedoch meist ohne meine literarischen Ergüsse. Ich habe dafür keine Zeit mehr, der Kolumne sei Dank. Lass mal das schöne Wetter kommen, dann sprießen die Texte wie Löwenzahn, Ansgar und Ingo sind äusserst talentiert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2016)

Ein Silberstreif am Horizont ............


----------



## muschi (19. April 2016)

Auf der Suche nach dem dicken B.

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/04/tom-und-tom-auf-der-suche-nach-dem.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2016)

Neid, unverhohlener Neid!...gepaart mit Reschpekt latürnich!


----------



## muschi (29. April 2016)

Wuppertrails deluxe, Danke @Trail Surfer für den hingebungsvollen Text

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/04/steil-ist-geil-steiler-ist-geiler.html


----------



## muschi (10. Mai 2016)

Der @Trail Surfer beim Gäsbock Marathon,.........

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/05/sweet-little-16-gasbock-marathon-2016.html#more


----------



## muschi (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn es leicht wäre, dann wäre es auch zu einfach.

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/05/nightride-400-einmal-um-den-westerwald.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2016)

muschi schrieb:


> Wenn es leicht wäre, dann wäre es auch zu einfach.
> 
> http://www.vennbike.de/2016/05/nightride-400-einmal-um-den-westerwald.html
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 492593




Boah eh, Euch hamse doch früher mim Klammersack gepudert ! 
Reschbeggt vor dieser Leistung


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Mai 2016)

@muschi....mein absolut höchsten Respekt für diese leistung...
..unfassbare tour...  toller bericht !!!! Hatte euch in siegburg /aral tanke  am start gesehn... konnte ja nicht ahnen das
die gruppe so ne nummer durchzieht.... "Hut ab".   Alle mitfahrer von dieser Runde  sind "Spitze  -hüpf".

gruß Micha


----------



## muschi (20. Mai 2016)

Wie jedes Jahr zu Pfingsten, geht es in die Ardennen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/05/zu-risiken-und-nebenwirkungen-der.html#more


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2016)

100km Ardennen geballer unter 6h  Da zieht der Hubi seinen nichtvorhandenen Hut 
Hab für die läppischen 65km in Malmedy ja schon 5h gebraucht. Federwegs mäßig waren wir da auf fast annähernd gleichem Hub unterwegs, Adipöse fahren halt gern vorne rum etwas härter 

Die Bachdurchfahrten fand ich auch super, vor allem das geschepper der Bremsscheiben danach vom "abschocken"


----------



## muschi (20. Juni 2016)

Freiwasserschwimmen ohne Neoprenanzug ist auch mal eine Erfahrung.

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/06/auch-kaltes-wasser-ist-nass-indeland.html


----------



## muschi (29. Juni 2016)

Der Kampf der Gladiatoren beim Einruhr-Marathon

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/06/eliminatoren-senioren-und-podestoren.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2016)

*3 Schläuche für ein Halleluja! oder Trailrunde mit Muschi im 3-Länder-Eck





*
Bud Spencer und Terence Hill – wer unter uns 40+ern kennt sie nicht. Die Haudraufs der Siebziger und Achtziger, immer in Action frei nach dem Motto „immer Dumme Sprüche lassen oder noch einen Schlauch aufblasen...“ ach nein, mit dem zweiten Teil befinden wir doch nicht mehr in der einistigen italo-cineastischen Hochkultur, sondern schon im Dreiländereck., zu Besuch bei Muschi.
Doch lasst mich die Geschichte von Anfang an erzählen...

Das Telefon klingelt......bei der Fa. Bohle im Bergischen Bergneustadt. Leider ist der Chef heute auf Dienstreise, Rückkehr von der Eurobike und dessen Sekretärin leider krank. Deshalb meldet sich der neue Azubi, der heute seinen ersten Tag hat: „Halloooo?!“
Aus seinem Mund klingt es wie eine Mischung aus Ehrfurcht und Anspannung, die sich förmlich greifen lässt, als er erkennt, wen er dort am Telefon hat. Hier ist Thomas vom IBC, vernimmt er schon halb benommen. Was machen unsere Testreifen? Die sind immer noch nicht angekommen und unser Chefkolumnist sitzt auf heißen Kohlen! Der brauch die DRING-ENST zum testen!!

Schwalbe Rocket Ron Plus...ja ja kein Problem, ich gehe direkt ins Lager!...Der Azubi geht ins Lager, entdeckt dort von den Plussern aber nur Nobby Nics. Was tun? Er sucht und wird fündig! Aber warum sind denn diese Rocket Rons in gelben Tonnen – fragt er sich. Die mahnende Nachfrage des IBC im Ohr, nimmt er sich zwei Stück und ab geht die Eilpost, damit der Chefkolumnist zeitig Freude widerfahren soll.

Kleiner Zeitsprung, wir schreiben Sternzeit 2016, den 3. Oktober. Eine kleine Meute von 7 trailgeilen Biker wartet am vereinbarten Treffpunkt. Man kennt sich zum größten Teil und wer noch nicht großteils bekannt ist wird schnell in die Gruppe assimiliert. Als letzter trudelt der Gastgeber ein, frisch plusbereift und reif für Schandtaten im Dreiländereck.

Eine erste noch recht flowige Abfahrt, Muschi mag seine Begleiter nicht sofort überfordern, doch die ersten der heute geschätzten 10.000 Wurzeln folgen rasch. Und fast alle sind heute feucht und schön rutschig, weil sie größtenteils ihre Rinde schon abgeworfen haben. Hihihi!




Da lacht die Chefwurzel als sie Chefkolumnist und Gefolge anrauschen sieht. Die ersten Ausbremsungen folgen auf dem feuchten Fuß, aber man hilft sich schnell aus dem Gebüsch. Mundabputzen und weiter geht’s. STOP! Nicht viel weiter. Denn der Gastgeber hat am Hinterrad einen Platten zu verzeichnen. Hmm...Milch genug drin, zuwenig Luftdruck? KOKOLORES! Mario schwillt der Hahnenkamm wie beim bekannten Ski-Downhill in Kitzbühel.




Immer ruhig brauner, das kann jedem passieren. Weiter geht’s und eine erste kleine aber schön-steile Abfahrt wartet. Die Menge begeht und begutachtet. Für die meisten fahrbar, also auffi!

So fuhren wir also frisch befriedigt weitere Schandtaten erwartend und guter Dinge weiter. Doch bevor weiter alles gut wurde, ratet...musste der freiwillig-unfreiwillige Protagonist des Tages die nächste Schlappe einstecken.
Platt! Nein, nicht Karl kam zu Besuch, sondern es war wieder Marios neuer Freund „Racketen-Ronnie“. Was mit Milch geht, geht auch mit Schlauch? Rüschtüüsch....

Die erneute Pause wurde zum kurzweiligen Nerd-Schnack genutzt und trefflich über den Nutzen und den richtigen Einsatz von Plus-Reifen geratscht. Es fehlte nur an Popcorn. Ok, das Wort „Pop“ lässt nicht nur bei Federwegen Assoziationen aufkommen...





Mann-o-Mann oder mein Bike kann....wie auch immer diese TV-Serien heißen, die frustierte Singlefrauen- -Männer und Eheleute wochenends am Fernseher zusammenschweißen. Über Wurzeln purzeln, die Schweißdrüsen auf Höchstleistung gepolt, und immer einen lockeren Spruch auf den Lippen, während der eine oder andere Mitfahrer schon nach Atem ringt oder alternativ die Knie- und Schienbeinschoner zu Krämpfen drücken....Schiebung! Das hier ist doch alles Schiebung!

Aber, hey, so ist das mit den Rennschweinen: Wenn es Flow heißt, dann gehören Bergan-Tretpassagen über Doppelunterarmdicke Wurzeln aber so selbstverständlich dazu, wie das Pink zu Paulchen Panther.

Nichtsdestotrotz, immer wieder mischen und schmuggeln sich auch bergab-fahrtechnische Schmankerln hinein in die Runde.










So lernen die Mitfahrer einen gekonnt -inszenierten half-back-flip des Autors kennen.
„Iss alles jut, iss alles juut??!?!“ Danke der Sorgen, das Moos aus dem Mundwinkel geputzt, jetzt nerv nicht, sonst fange ich gleich noch vor Mitgefühl für mich selbst an zu heulen...so geht's:





So langsam ging also dann doch dem einen oder anderen Hinterradlutscher die Puste aus. Aber, bevor es zum letzten Highlight des Tages ging, durfte unser Freund Mario ein letztes Mal (hofften wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt) die Luft am Hinterrad ausgehen.




Wer hat noch nen Schlauch – ach so ein Scheizzdreck und natürlich die uneheliche Schwester von Koko und Dolores. Aber die Schmerzen waren glücklicherweise nur psychischer Natur und ließen rasch wieder nach – denn es galt, die Gruppe noch einmal zu fordern, DIE Steilstelle des heutigen Tages wartete.

„Mir können das auch sein lassen und umfahren!“ Mein Blick in Marios schelmigen Gesichtsausdruck, der sagte „wer macht jetzt hier die Muschi, Leute!?“ Aber, ihr wisst ja wie das ist, mit dem Herdentrieb...der erste ratzfatz da runter, ganz weich und geschmeidig. Der zweite mit ordentlich Hinterradgebremse, das sah schon gefährlicher aus. Danach Stefan, der mich wieder lockerer durch die Hose atmen ließ – dann also ab dafür, Luzie!!!




Geil! Warum nicht mehr davon? Mein Fazit: Wenn man sich datt janze XC-Gedöns drumherum mal wegdenkt, war es nur endgeil oder in einem Wort -

*ENDURO!!!*


P.S.: Danke an Mario für die tolle Runde, nein, es war natürlich alles in allem eine geniale Runde mit lockeren Leuten, die sowohl die Schwarte krachen lassen können, als auch es sich gepflegt in Dreiländerecken gutgehen lassen können.
P.P.S.: Wie erst danach bekannt wurde hatten wir ein frisches Maik der Woche unter uns. 
P.P.P.S.: Danke an Stefan 

@singletrailer67 für die bildspielhafte Unterstützung dieses Berichts!



















_Anmerkung: Für den Inhalt der Artikel aus der Serie “Zu Besuch bei Muschi am Mittwoch” ist der unbenannte Autor verantwortlich. Die in dem Beitrag vertretenen Ansichten und Meinungen spiegeln nicht zwangsläufig die Meinung der Teilnehmer der Runde wider. Für Anregungen und Kritik steht der Autor hier themenbezogen in den Kommentaren und allgemein per privater Nachricht zur Verfügung._


----------



## muschi (20. November 2016)

War ja mal wieder lustig, besonders das Bäume gucken der anderen Art. Jetzt muss der Ansgar was drüber schreiben.
Hier mal was zum warm werden:


----------



## Pete04 (20. November 2016)

Boah, watt werden in Belgisch Sibirien für Tafeln aufgefahren! Sehr dynamisch vertextet, ein ........in den Lehm werf' vorm Federkielschwinger.... Bleibt dran' da draussen, der Pete.


----------

